# Samen für Teichufer?



## makana (24. Jan. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe letztes Jahr von NG Ufermatten und Ufermattensamen erworben. Doch jetzt suche ich noch gezielt nach weiteren Samen. Wißt ihr vielleicht, wo ich entsprechenden Samen bestellen kann? Ich finde leider immer nur Pflanzen zum Kaufen und das ist mir doch etwas teuer.

Folgende Samen suche ich:
- __ Primeln (Etagen-, Japan-, Rosen-)
- __ Schwertlilie, __ Wieseniris
- __ Lobelien (Wasser-, Sumpf-)
- Waldschlüsselblume
- Scheincalla
- Gauglerblume blau
- __ Sumpfdotterblume weiß
- __ Nelke (Kuckungsnelke-, Pracht-)
- Sumpfvergissmeinnicht
- Sumpfstorchschnabel
- Tausendgüldenkraut

Vierlen Dank schon mal für eure Tipps


----------



## steinteich (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Moin moin,

versuche es mal bei saatgut-vielfalt.de Die haben eine spezielle Rubrik "Feuchtstellen, Teich". Ob die nun genau die Arten haben, die Du gelistet hast, habe ich jetzt nicht überprüft.
Hier der Link zu der Rubrik.

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

und genügend Zeit hast Du ? Die Schwetlilie ist z.B ein Kaltkeimer und brauch sicher eine etwas längere Zeit bis Du sie in den Teich setzten kannst.

Ich würde eher Pflanzen kaufen, gerade im Frühjahr gibts da Aktionen für 99c je Stück in einigen BM´s - und nach ein bis zwei Jahren lassen die sich gut teilen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

 markana

vielleicht wäre ja auch eine pflanzentauschbörse ne alternative um ohne hohe kosten an die gewünschten pflanzen zu kommen? 

du hast ja doch einige sorten auf deiner wunschliste, die sich recht kräftig vermehren, da hat bestimmt der eine oder andere gartenfreund was abzugeben.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

mein Sumpfvergissmeinnicht wurde auf ca 10 % schon im letzten Jahr reduziert nachdem es sich explosionsartig auch in den Gartenbeeten vermehrt hat - also hier reichen ganz wenige Pflanzen aus dem BM


----------



## makana (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Lieben Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich habe jetzt bei saatgut-vielfalt.de und saatkontor.de bestellt. Mit dem Samen möchte ich die Ufermatten von NG zum Blühen bringen, da eignen sich m. E. "fertige" Pflanzen nicht so gut,oder?!

__ Schwertlilien- und Callas-Samen habe ich noch mit bestellt. Hier werde ich mal testen, ob die Aussaat funktioniert

Leider konnte ich nirgends Wasser- bzw. Sumpflobelien-Samen (weiß+blau) finden. Wenn hier jemand noch Samen übrig hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar!

So, jetzt heißt es nur noch warten, sähen und abwarten :smoki


----------



## Piddel (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Hallo,

ich werde diese  http://www.kiepenkerl.de/sortiment/...lumen/mischungeneinjaehrigersommerblumen/3366  Mischung bestellen.

Den genauen Inhalt an Samen kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Hi Makana,

bei der Wasserlobelie (Lobelia dortmanna) wirds wohl schwer werden an Saatgut zu kommen, bzw. selbst wenn Du daran kommen solltest, wirds wahrscheinlich am Gartenteich damit nix werden. Die hat extreme Ansprüche an den Standort (kühle, saure, sehr weiche, nährstoffarme Gewässer mit Kies/Sandböden - wächst unter Wasser, nicht am Ufer. Kommt hauptsächlich in Skandinavien vor.

Mit der __ Scheinkalla gehts es auf ner Ufermatte auch nichts. Beide, die gelbe amerikanische und die weiße aus Kamtschatka/Japan sind __ Tiefwurzler

@Peter. von solchen Samenmischungen sollte man lieber die Finger lassen, da kommt nicht viel bei raus. Allein schon das Bildchen von den Pflanzen auf der Packung zeigt keine einzige teichgeeignete Blume. Wenn man wasser/nässetaugliche Blumen will muß man sich das Saatgut schon bei spezialisierten Fachstellen besorgen (wie z.B Naturagart oder sonstigen Wasserpflanzengärtnereien bzw. im Net nach Anbietern von Raritätensämereien suchen), und nicht von vom "normalen" 0815-Staudenlieferanten

MfG Frank

MfG Frank


----------



## Piddel (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Hi Frank,

werde von einer Bestellung absehen und mal anderweitig schauen.

Danke - wiedermal - für deine Unterstützung


----------



## Chrima (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Hallo,
Ich hab schon oft von 0815- Lieferanten Samen gekauft
Habe gute und schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Wenn es nix wird, ärgert man sich nicht so, weil Samen meistens
billiger sind als Pflanzen.

LG Tina


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*





makana schrieb:


> da eignen sich m. E. "fertige" Pflanzen nicht so gut,oder?!




das kommt auf die pflanzen an. __ sumpfschwertlilien (z.b __ iris pseudocarus) wirst du auf ner ufermatte nicht ansiedeln können, da die ja dicke wurzelrhizome bekommen (sehen ähnlich aus wie quer liegende, knubbelig-unförmige möhren) und wo sollten sie mit diesen rhizomen auf der ufermatte hin?

so unempfindliche teichrandpflanzen wie sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ bachbunge, __ pfennigkraut o. ä. kann man auch als pflanzen problemlos auf der uftermatte ansiedeln. einfach vorher kräftig sand oder sand-erde-gemisch in die ufermatte "einreiben", wurzelballen etwas "platt drücken" und auf die ufermatte drücken. die wachsen ruck-zuck fest und vermehren sich auch fleissig.


----------



## Chrima (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Hallo, 
Ich habe meine __ Sumpfschwertlilien in Pflanzkörben im Wasser.
Ich denke aber ab und zu muß mann die Umpflanzen, die Wurzeln
zerstören die Körbe.

LG Tina


----------



## Annett (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Hallo.

Gab es nicht auch bei NG direkt Pflanzen, die speziell für die Bepflanzung der Ufermatte (besonders kleiner Wurzelballen) bezogen wurden?  
http://shop.naturagart.de/Pflanzen/...bepflanzung-inkl-Ufermatten-Startduenger.html
http://shop.naturagart.de/Pflanzen/...nde-Pflanzen-ink-Ufermatten-Startduenger.html

Da kann man dann nur mal anfragen, was für Pflanzen enthalten sind und ob man die auch einzeln beziehen kann (an die eigenen speziellen Wünsche angepasst). Fragen kostet nix...


----------



## makana (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Hallo nochmal,

@Frank: die Callas und __ Schwertlilien habe ich noch so dazu bestellt, und wollte sie direkt in bzw. an den Teich setzen. 

@Hexe_MOl: Ah, das wusste ich nicht. Nun, wenn mein Samen doch nicht erfolgreich anwächst, dann werde ich bestimmt auf richtige Pflanzen zurückgreifen und diese auf meine Ufermatte ansiedeln. 

@Annett: Ja, die NG-Mischungen kenne ich und hatte ich letztes Jahr bestellt, aber es ist nicht so furchtbar viel angewachsen. Außerdem stört mich da etwas, dass ich nicht genau weiß, was drin ist. Daher versuche ich jetzt gezielt Pflanzen nach Höhe, Farbe, Anspruch auszuwählen und zu sähen.Ist etwas aufwändiger, aber erzielt hoffentlich mein Wunschergebnis;-)

@alle: Jetzt habe ich total vergessen, Dünger mitzubestellen. Was benutzt ihr denn für Samen auf einer Ufermatte? Geht dort Flüssigdünger oder muss es bestimmter Teichdünger sein, da ich Fische im Teich habe? Woher bekommte ich den? Wie düngt ihr eigentlich eure Teichpflanzen im allgemeinen? Oder braucht es gar keinen Dünger? 

Liebe Grüße an alle!


----------



## karsten. (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*



makana schrieb:


> Oder braucht es gar keinen Dünger?
> 
> ........


----------



## Limnos (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Hi

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit Kontakte zu Botanischen Gärten geknüpft. Ich sah mir an: Was haben die, was haben die nicht?  Es fing meist mit der Frage an: "Ich habe die Pflanze XY, sind Sie daran interessiert?" .Dann: Wären Sie bereit zu tauschen? Können Sie auch die und die gebrauchen? Fast immer ergab sich daraus ein Tauschverhältnis. Immer sehr zu meinen Gunsten, da ein Botanischer Garten natürlich viel mehr zu bieten hat als ich. Wichtig war nur, dass sie sich darauf verlassen konnten, dass mein "Angebot" auch richtig botanisch bestimmt war. Für die Angestellten war das auch ein Vorteil: ich brachte die Pflanze und holte teilweise das, was sie im Überfluss hatten, auch ab. Meist waren die Leiter knapp bei Kasse und ihnen entstanden keine Portogebühren. Hilfreich ist natürlich, wenn die sehen, dass man kein blutiger Laie ist, oder dass man es nur auf spektakuläre Pflanzen abgesehen hat. Manchmal dürfen Hilfsvereine für den Botanischen Garten an einem oder zwei bestimmten Tagen im Jahr Pflanzen verkaufen, was den meist städtischen, universitären oder Landesgärten selbst verboten ist. Auch NABU oder BUND verkaufen hin und wieder echte Raritäten, sowohl an Samen wie an Pflanzen. Kleingartenvereine haben manchmal einen Pflanzentrödelmarkt, oft einmal im Frühjahr und einmal im Herbst.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Wolfgang das klingt natürlich super 
Habe auch schon ein Tauschangebot (zwecks Kakteen) von einem BoGa aus NRW bekommen, mal sehen ob ich dieses Jahr die Kontakte mal weiterspinne.


----------



## Limnos (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Hi 

Ich würde in eine Ufermatte ein Lehm-Torfgemisch hineinbröseln oder streichen und z.B. kurze Stücke von __ Pfennigkraut oder __ Moos hineinpikieren. Der Lehm sollte zwar bis ins Wasser reichen, aber keinen Kontakt mit dem äußeren Erdreich haben. Etwas weiter vom Wasser entfernt kann man auch Sukkulenten wie Fette Henne oder Dachwurzen oder das __ Schildblatt (Darmera peltata) in ein Gemisch aus Sand und Lehm auf die Folie setzen. Man kann auf diese Weise - mit etwas Geduld - die Folie zum Verschwinden bringen, ohne, dass sich perlschnurartig dicke runde Steine dieser Aufgabe widmen müssen. Eine Kombination aus beidem macht die Sache abwechslungsreicher und interessanter. Eine weitere Möglichkeit die Folie zu verdecken sind ausladende, flachwachsende __ Farne, dicht am Außenrand der Folie gepflanzt. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

...und als Abgrenzung zwischen Lehm/Folie und äußeres Erdreich empfehle ich einen vermorschten Baumstamm zu legen. Wirkt sehr natürlich, lockert das ganze auf. Habe ich jetzt an meinem neuesten Teichprojekt (auch wenns nur ein Miniteich ist... ) gemacht. Optik und Zweck erfüllen sich super! 
Der Stamm kann individuel noch mit Sempervivum/Orostachys oder - falls der hole Stamm mit etwas Folie ausgekleidet wird auch mit Lysimachia nummularia - __ Pfennigkraut - bepflanzt werden. Meist siedelt sich über die Jahre noch __ Moos an und das ganze wirkt sehr natürlich. Dezent im Hintergrund habe ich bei mir noch einen Farn gepflanzt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Hi Peter,

war gestern mal wieder beim Gärtner Pötschke und hab mich mit Blumenzwiebeln eingedeckt. Im Samenregal hab ich auch die von dir oben angetickte Kiepenkerl-Samentüte "Teichrandpflanzen" gesehen (und die ist prompt mit in die Tasche gehüpft). Wie schon vermutet sind wohl keine !!!! Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen mit da drin (jedenfalls steht was von vielen Wiesenblumen hinten drauf. Bin mal gespannt was da alles drin ist und werde mal auf dem laufenden halten

MfG Frank


----------



## Piddel (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Moin Frank,

dann bin ich mal gespannt was der Experte  daraus zaubert.

Übrigens habe ich im Herbst __ Iris-Zwiebeln ( Iris versicolor ) im BM gekauft. Einige am Teich versteckt und ein paar in Töpfchen vorgezogen. Am Teich ist bei unserem Dauerfrost natürlich nichts passiert. Aber in den Töpfchen / Fenterbank im Büro spriessen die Pflanzen einwandfrei. Und eine Pflanze blüht sogar ( außerplanmäßig  ) und so habe ich wenigstens ein bißchen Teichfeeling wo doch draußen alles - leider -  festgefroren ist.

Werde mich zukünftig verstärkt der eigenen Aufzucht von Teichpflanzen  widmen. Bin ja noch totaler Anfänger aber es reizt mich schon was "eigenes" zum Wachsen zubringen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Hi Peter,

__ Iris versicolor __ Schwertlilie verschiedenfarbige sind das bestimmt nicht was Du da an Zwiebeln verbuddelt hast. Das ist nämlich ne Rhizomiris (hat keine Zwiebeln). Hast Du mal ein Foto von dem schon blühenden Exemplar?. Wird wahrscheinlich eher ne Kleine Netzblattiris oder Iris xiphophorum Hybride (Holländische Iris) sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Piddel (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Moin Frank,

ein Foto kann ich leider nicht bieten weil die __ Iris gestern verblüht ist. Aber Du hast Recht mit der Netzblattiris. Die Bilder/Beschreibung bei Onkel Gockel kommen der Pflanze sehr nahe. Leider hab ich Packung nicht mehr - wegen der lat. Bezeichung. Beim nächsten Besuch im BM werde ich nochmal nachschauen.

Jedenfalls waren es Zwiebeln die ich verbuddelt hatte.

Bis demnächst und Grüße
Peter


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*



die blühende Netzblattiris gibts momentan überall in den BM´s für kleines Geld. Bestimmt wird auch Deine, eine sein.


----------



## Piddel (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Moinsen,

hab ich eben erst im Forum gefunden:

" *Einen Nachteil besitzt die Netzblattiris aber leider auch. Nach der Blüte zerfällt die Zwiebel oftmals in mehrere kleine Brutzwiebeln, die mitunter 2-3 Jahre brauchen um wieder Blühfähigkeit erreichen *" 
 Danke Frank 

...find ich nicht gut.... :__ nase


----------



## Limnos (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Samen für Teichufer?*

Hi

@ Peter: Übrigens habe ich im Herbst __ Iris-Zwiebeln ( Iris versicolor ) 

Wenn es Zwiebelirisse sind, kann es nicht Iris versicolor sein. Das ist eine Rhizomiris. Zwiebelirisse sind I. x hollandica, I. anglica oder I. reticulata, sowie einige aus dem Mittelmeerraum, die heute nicht mehr zur Gattung Iris gehören.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

